# Show Rally added at UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show Newar



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at UK Autumn Motorhome & Caravan Show Newark in Winthorpe, Newark, Nottinghamshire starting 30/08/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=379

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*I am Attending*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

meurig has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

AuntieSandra has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

domannhal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

jedi has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all

We have only 9 names for this rally,better than the last few years,but only 2 confirmed,could be lonely. :lol: 
if you have confirmed then please let me know.
Thanks
scottie.(George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Again
Booking for this show is on the 23/08/2013.
We still only have 9 on the list,only 3 confirmed,Come along and have a relaxing weekend at this show.
George


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

mendit has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi George, I've just booked with organisers so will be seeing you and Angie soon. I hope Auntie Sandra confirms as it will be lovely to see her again. John and Sam are supposed to be booking so I'll have to get my whip out!!! Ann and Mick :lol:


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Tricky2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

*newark show*

Hi Scottie 
booked and paid for show today. Please can you confirm us on list? Looking forward to seeing you both.
Resa & Eric


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: newark show*



smurfinguk said:


> Hi Scottie
> booked and paid for show today. Please can you confirm us on list? Looking forward to seeing you both.
> Resa & Eric


Hi Ann & Mick and Resa & Eric I have confirmed you on the rally page,
we are now up to 12 booked and 5 confirmed.
look forward to seeing you all there soon.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Time is running out to book for this rally we only have 11 booked and only 7 confirmed,any one else fancy coming.

scottie.


----------



## aracaris (Jul 10, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

aracaris has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Hi George
Tickets arrived today see you guys there
Yvonne & Keith


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

mendit said:


> Hi George
> Tickets arrived today see you guys there
> Yvonne & Keith


    see you both there.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Well this is the most we have had booked on this rally for a few years,We could do do a lot more,there are a few names not confirmed,if that is you please let us know ASAP.
See you there.
George


----------



## olly_sam (Apr 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

olly_sam has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Again
We now have 12 booked for this rally can mendit , olly_sam & aracaris please confirm if you have booked.
still room for more.
George


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Yes George 
So so soooory thought I had confirmed posted to say tickets had arrived
Sure it was this site??

By the way are you having a bring & buy type thingy ?
Have a cobb BBq to sell with more coal than I mined in my 25 yrs underground
See you there
Keith & Yvonne


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

mendit said:


> Yes George
> So so soooory thought I had confirmed posted to say tickets had arrived
> Sure it was this site??
> 
> ...


Hi Keith 
I have sent you a pm re the table top sale,but after this post you might of sold it by now,
We have 12 on the list still 2 to confirm.
George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Newark is now closed.


You can still go to the show and pay on the gate.



Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

We will be setting of tomorrow to set up for you getting there,

Our marshals contact phone number for the show is 07438699538. 

if you need to contact us there. 
see you all soon.
George


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We arrived earlier this evening. We are in the trade area stand W9. Look forward to seeing you all over the next few days.


----------

